# Sergeant Eric Meier



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*
*Eric Meier*
Crawford Police Department, New York

End of Watch: Thursday, September 17, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 51

*Tour:* 25 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Heart attack

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Sergeant Eric Meier suffered a fatal heart attack while hiking in a remote, rugged area while searching for a marijuana grow operation.

The grow had been reported in a section of farmland and woods off of Lybolt Road, near Gordon Road. The officer he was with requested medical assistance when Sergeant Meier began to fall ill. He was brought out of the remote area and transported to Orange Regional Medical Center, where he was pronounced dead.

Sergeant Meier had served in law enforcement for 25 years. He is survived by his wife and two sons.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Dominick Blasko
Crawford Police Department
121 Route 302
Pine Bush, NY 12566

Phone: (845) 744-3300

Read more: Sergeant Eric Meier


----------

